# problem with polaris 500 HO



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a 2005 Polaris sportsman 500 HO, and I am having a lil trouble with it. I was wondering if someone out there could give me some pointers or somewhere to start on fixing it, ok here I go...... when i start my atv which is no problem I can drive it arouind anywhere but the minute I stop the quad dies out, To restart it I have to push the throttle a little bit and turn the key then it will fire back up but then when I let off of the gas she dies out again, Does anyone no what this could be? If so PLEASE HELP...


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If you have tried a new plug and that didnt help it probably needs the carb cleaned.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I aggree with plugger, new plug and clean the carb. If you want pm me I live just on the other side of wayne county washtenaw county line. If you would like my help just let me know ok.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

the carb is probably gummed up mine did the same thing when I did not run it dry left the gas in the carb about 6 weeks in hot weather


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

carb needs cleaned ...and not just sprayed out either. a good cleaning is remove main jet and air tube, pilot jet ,and mixture screw ,clean all passages and reacemble call if i can help !!!!


----------



## Michhunter92 (Sep 26, 2007)

we had the same atv you have to put the throttle a little more so it give it a little more gas:coolgleam


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

My 2004 1/2 model just started doing this also. You don't even need to give it gas, just touch the throttle lever to let it idle. Seems to me there must be an electronic sensor or possibly a cable adjustment needed repaired. The carb isn't the problem in my opinion. I'll be finding out soon when I ask the dealer what the cause is.


----------

